# PAID SPAM: cervelo-p3-48-cm WITH 650-c-wheels



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

thank you for looking

cervelo P3 48 cm 650 c wheels - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

see link above ............


----------

